# How to shrink a felt hat?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I purchased a wonderful wool felt hat on E-Bay but it is too large for me. The label reads to wipe clean with water only. But do you think I could soak it in hot water to try and shrink it or will it disintergrate on me? I only paid $4.25 including shipping so I'm not out much if it fails. But thought I'd check with the "fiber ladies" here to see what you might recommend.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If it is felt then it has already been shrunk. It's possible that it would shrink more.


----------

